# Google unveils Inbox, a new Gmail app that reorganizes and reformats your mail



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

You get a _lot_ of email, right? And its not just the ever-growing snowball of spam: social network notifications, reminders, invitations, newsletters, bills... if your inbox is anything like mine, its overflowing with _stuff_. Not junk, but not just regular personal correspondence, either.

It makes sense. Email is the one true common denominator of the Internet. You never have to worry about not being able to reach someone because theyre not on this or that social networkeveryone has email!

To help deal with the ever-expanding collection of not-junk email we all receive, Google has just unveiled Inbox*The story behind the story:*. Its a new Gmail app designed to sort, filter, and present your mails in a whole new way.

Inbox is made by the same team that makes the Gmail app, but its not a replacement for it. It uses all your Gmail data, but the normal Gmail app will persist, and in fact, will soon be updated to support mail from other sources like Exchange and POP3. Inbox is Googles stab at using all the data-mining intelligence of Google Now to sort, filter, and present your mail in a more organized fashion.

Read More


----------



## orion963 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bizar!

Am I wrong or is this new app a confession?

Indeed, how can they rearange, reclassify, etc., etc. if they are not nozing in our e-mail and reading it.

When I downloaded and printed their "privacy statement" I knew they had something to cover up : if you really respect the privacy of your users you don't need that much pages in small letters...

But I am still using google....because for me they are the best in responding your queries.


----------

